# aquarium covers



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

bought a 10 gallon aquarium for 10 bucks and was going to buy the cover but that costs 15-20 bucks.

anyone have any good and cheap ideas for Aquarium covers?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

glass sheets...plexi will warp.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

dimmers for flourecent ceiling lights, you could buy it at homedepot.
dp


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

dp12345 said:


> dimmers for flourecent ceiling lights, you could buy it at homedepot.
> dp


I got some of that stuff but I am having trouble cutting it. How did you do it?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a dremel. Before I thought of that, I used tin snips...



muskieboy said:


> I got some of that stuff but I am having trouble cutting it. How did you do it?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

plasticworld.ca in Toronto will sell you a sheet cut to any size you like; if you get 1/4" or thicker, it should not warp too much over time.


----------

